# Dread Legion



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Captain Boros of the 4th Company Delta Knight Chapter stood surveying the battlefield from behind the aegis defence line. In front of him lay miles of trenches that the Traitor Imperial Guardsmen held. For months the Imperial Guardsmen of the 57th , 613th Cadian, 701st Holus Tank Regiment, 34th Janus and the remnants of the Planetary Defence Force that hadn’t fallen to the Ruinous powers. Beyond those trenches both friend and foe sat Boros’s target. The planetary capital Primus. Inside would be were the traitorous sorcerers of the Thousand Sons, that had brought death and destruction to this normally peaceful agri-world. Boros turned at the sound of men bickering, inside the command tent behind him sat a dozen Imperial Guard Commanders, still bickering on how best to attack. 

Boros turned to them _“Have you lot forgotten yourselves, proud noble commanders once? Now look at you, you can’t even decide upon your next assault plans. This is why after months of failure that the Delta Knights have been called to do the Emperors work. We will finish the traitors here. It is a disgrace to the Emperor that these traitors still live. So I will assume command.”_

Before they even had time to argue he turned from them and looked at Veteran Sergeant Malon who passed him a data-sheet. He took one look at it before turning to the commanders._ “Prepare your men. Thanks to your months of artillery shelling on their fortifications you have weakened several key points. We will focus our efforts on these key areas. General Ludwig will lead the 57th Cadian attack on the Western front with support from the Holus Tank regiment. General Germinus you will lead the 34th Janus regiment and the Planetary Defence forces on the Eastern front. I will lead the main assault on the Cities gates with the 613th Cadian regiment.”_

Boros turned and marched from the commanders to his awaiting Land Raider, “Emperors Light”. Inside his command squad awaited him; Veteran Sergeant Malon was pacing in front. When Boros stepped into view Malon saluted, right hand to his chest. _“My Lord, what are your orders?”_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The world exploded outwards. Guardsmen surged forwards some using tanks as cover for the few extra seconds of life that it would bring them, facing the entrenched enemy positions. The Delta Knight squads were safe in their transports, soon they would be at the walls and havoc would ensue. As soon as the ramp fell down Boros charged out, roaring his praise to the Emperor, wielding his relic Blade, Pholtun with deadly effect. Every sweep saw traitor’s limbs fly in all directions. His command squad were immediately behind him and Boros heard bolters firing and watched as a traitor in front of him, crumpled to his knees, a fist size hole in his chest. Boros kept up his momentum; he brought his bolt pistol to bear on four traitors fleeing towards the gate. He fired on them without mercy before grabbing a traitors hand as it brought a power sword down upon him. He slowly crushed the bones of the man’s hands revelling in the traitors screams of pain and anguish. It took only a second before he brought his fist down, pulping the man’s face in one blow. Around him similar acts of violence were being committed as his command squad brought the Emperors justice to these traitors.

Five men charged straight towards Boros but he couldn't even turn to face them before a plasma blast hurled straight into them and they couldn't even scream before they were destroyed utterly. Brother Jalon supporting his huge plasma cannon nodded to the brother captain before firing at a traitor Chimera which exploded knocking men nearby off their feet. Boros and his squad were joined by both Sergeants Soluis and Nero's squads who poured mass bolter fire on the traitors before rushing them with their combat knives. 

Boros turned his attention to a Leman Russ in front of him firing it blew up an Imperial Guard Chimera. Hearing the screams of the Emperors servants spurred Boros on. He leapt on top of the hatch and stabbed his relic blade through, satisfied when he made a big enough hole he yanked a krak grenade from his belt before hurling it in. As he leapt off the tank it exploded as the grenade triggered the ammunition inside. Boros stood safe from harm thanks to the suit of Artificer armour that he wore, while traitors were mutilated horribly. One stumbled around before picking up his arm, turning he barely registered Malons, powerfist crush his head. Within moments of the Space Marine assault the first of the Imperial Guard arrived at their position, spurred on to greater acts of heriocs by these legendary killing machines. Together the Knights and the Gaurdsmen pushed the traitors right back to the walls. The traitors were caught; they couldn’t escape into the city as that would allow the Imperial Forces to gain entry, or through the mass of Imperial Guard and Space Marines. Boros just smiled, seeing the fear on the traitors faces. They have right to fear he thought. _“Brothers of the Emperor, KILL THEM ALL!”_


----------

